# Overboard Bride - Wedding Cake is Likeness of Bride



## AppleDiva (Jan 7, 2008)

I have been married for some time now and I never thought of having a likeness of myself for my wedding cake.  To each her own, but this is quite narcissistic to me.  (I think a birthday cake might be acceptable.)

What do you all think?  Would you get a wedding cake made in your likeness?

I-Reporter's wedding cake is a full-size likeness of herself - CNN.com


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 7, 2008)

It's a neat idea, but I'd never do that.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 7, 2008)

oooh I'm getting married in October, I should steal that idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  haha j/k that's ridiculous!  I hate the idea of being the center of attention as it is - I can't imagine making a cake to look like ME!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_oooh I'm getting married in October, I should steal that idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha j/k that's ridiculous!  I hate the idea of being the center of attention as it is - I can't imagine making a cake to look like ME!_

 
If you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, please post on Specktra


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 7, 2008)

For someone who wants to go all out on her/his wedding, I guess it would be kind of nice, but so vain anyway. I'd never do it, but if it makes you happy then why not.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 7, 2008)

might have been cute if she had one made of her husband too - then it could just be a huge, cake version of the bride and groom on top of the cake.

but just of her is a bit vain and well, strange. it's his wedding too.


----------



## n_c (Jan 7, 2008)

I think is ridiculous.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_might have been cute if she had one made of her husband too - then it could just be a huge, cake version of the bride and groom on top of the cake.

but just of her is a bit vain and well, strange. it's his wedding too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh yes that would have been better!!  There must a disconcerting feeling when eating the head.  LOL!!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 7, 2008)

You just know that there is someone (or more than one someone) at that chick's wedding that would take great pleasure in beheading that cake.


----------



## frocher (Jan 7, 2008)

Bridezilla went overboard imo.  Gives new meaning to the term bite me.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 7, 2008)

the idea of eating a cake in a person's likeness....creeps me out. I know it would just be cake and icing but I think its vain and disgusting. But she's all over the Internet, made famous by the several blogs/sites posting it!


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 7, 2008)

It brings a whole new meaning to the term "bite me".


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 7, 2008)

thats bloody stupid.. its only gonna get eaten


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 7, 2008)

^agree.
plus, imo, thats way selfish. What about her husband?!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 7, 2008)

Nifty. I've gone to a wedding that had a cake shaped like a castle... and completely made out of Krispy Kreme doughnuts. It was awesome XD

I'd never do that full body cake. I wonder who gets the head...


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 7, 2008)

It looks pretty creepy if you ask me! And there's no way in the world all that cake can get eaten.... what a waste!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_^agree.
plus, imo, thats way selfish. What about her husband?!_

 
seriously I cant stand brides that make the wedding day ALL about them...


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 7, 2008)

God, this girl probably thinks the world revolves around her 24/7 even after her wedding day!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2008)

Look At Me!  Look At Me!  Look At Me!  Look At Me!  Look At Me! Look At Me!

So who gets the ass end of the cake?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Look At Me! Look At Me! Look At Me! Look At Me! Look At Me! Look At Me!

So who gets the ass end of the cake?_

 





 Reminds me of that line in 10 Things I Hate About You, "As opposed to Planet, 'Look At Me, Look At Me'".


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 7, 2008)

I bet the fights at the wedding consisted of 

"Oooooh! I get the EYEBALL! Noooo save me an ear kk??"
Rofl.


----------



## meiming (Jan 7, 2008)

ewww...definitely agree with the creepy...and can't be good symbolism to cut into the bride =P


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Look At Me!  Look At Me!  Look At Me!  Look At Me!  Look At Me! Look At Me!

So who gets the ass end of the cake?_

 
Too funny...I didnt even think about that.


----------



## frocher (Jan 7, 2008)

You know what just occurred to me, that poor man has to live with her.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 7, 2008)

That cake looks like a figure in a wax museum.   To me, it has macabre theme to it.


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 7, 2008)

what the fuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhh...that's not only tacky, it's fugggly!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 7, 2008)

That is effin scary.


----------



## trip75 (Jan 7, 2008)

A little creepy IMO.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 7, 2008)

Her and that ugly ass cake should be cut.


----------



## *KT* (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen a cake I'd consider "creepy" until now.  

I almost feel sorry for her new husband... but he likely knows what he's getting himself into by now.


----------



## nunu (Jan 7, 2008)

that pic just made me LMAO!!

how ridiculos!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 8, 2008)

jeez I just thought of something else. 

What part would you save..... (you know you hear about how some couples save the very top part of their wedding cake, freeze it, and eat it on their first anniversary?)

*shudder*


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_jeez I just thought of something else. 

What part would you save..... (you know you hear about how some couples save the very top part of their wedding cake, freeze it, and eat it on their first anniversary?)

*shudder*_

 
Oh oh I thought about it!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would they freeze the bust or head?  Head in the freezer.  I hope no one goes in the freezer late at night to get ice cream.   A possible crap-in-the-pants moment.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 8, 2008)

lmao yes head in the freezer!! oh jeez!


----------



## user79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think it looks really ghetto tacky. Also, the notion of eating the bride...macabre.


----------



## redambition (Jan 8, 2008)

eesh. that's a bit freaky.


----------



## bebs (Jan 8, 2008)

uh.. at first I thought it was only the little person on top of the cake that it was.. and then I looked at it.. I mean come on.. who is that self centered to do that? 

poor guy really. 

plus its creppy.. and what if its like a voodoo doll and when it starts getting cut you feel it to... it was between that and the head in the freezer that really got me.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 8, 2008)

That's amazing... I can't even make a heart shaped cake! Would I want that for my wedding...no thanks it seems like a waste of cake. It does have a certain wow feature to it... Like wow that's a dumb idea or wow I hope I don't have to eat the head. Or if you have my friends wow I can't believe someone just  licked  the frosting of the boobs lol


----------



## astronaut (Jan 8, 2008)

Very narcissistic, but funny as hell!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow! I think it is amazing to look at but brings narcissim to a new level!


----------



## Evey (Jan 8, 2008)

that's BEYOND ridiculous. She must think highly of herself. This is her husbands wedding as well. For her to have a life size cake made of her is completely selfish. How stupid. I feel sorry for her husband cuz he has to live with a selfish broad.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 8, 2008)

My hubby said the groom looks scared/nervous in the photo.   I agree and the horror of having to live with her.  I hope she does not expect the kids to look like her.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 8, 2008)

Bridezilla


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 8, 2008)

thats sooo gay.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 8, 2008)

The cake is very well made i have to say but I do agree that it is incredibly selfish and vain to have a cake like that of herself

if she can afford a cake of herself, why not get the doll she wanted in the first place? for £150,000 in the UK you can get a waxwork of yourself done by madame tussauds company


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jan 8, 2008)

Holy moly, that cake is CREEPY. 

It reminds me of that Tom Petty video "Don't Come Around Here No More" with the Alice in Wonderland theme, and at the end of the video Alice is a cake and she is getting sliced up and eaten. 

That video scared me as a kid, so therefore, that cake unnerves me.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 8, 2008)

It reminds me of an "Autopsy" story. You know the ones where they find some bones and a skull and try to recreate who they belonged to?


----------



## iheartcolor (Jan 8, 2008)

I think it is totally asinine.  Can you imagine the poor bridesmaids?! "Oh yeah, that is a _great_ idea" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the cake maker??  "You want WHAT?!?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-Lauren


----------



## kimmy (Jan 9, 2008)

if i was he husband, i'd be a little pissed off that i wasn't made into a giant dessert, too.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dark_Phoenix* 

 
_ 
I'd never do that full body cake. I wonder who gets the head..._

 
they'll save it in the freezer for their first anniversary, of course!


----------



## Evey (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_thats sooo gay._

 
LOL! That made me laugh really hard for some reason....


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jan 10, 2008)

Bride has wedding cake made into life-size model of herself

For one bride, her perfect wedding had to have that extra layer. So American Chidi Ogbuta had a life-size wedding cake made in her own image. 

Standing over 5ft tall, the spectacular cake, made up of butterscotch and polymer clay, was an exact replica of the bride in her wedding dress. 








The six-layered masterpiece was a dream come true for the Texan, and took pride of place when she re-newed her vows to her husband of ten years, Innocent. 

"Growing up I have always wanted a doll made in my likeness," explained Chidi, 35-year-old mother of four. 

"So, when we started planning for our church wedding I told my husband that I wanted a unique, personalised wedding - a wedding where my dream will come true. 

"I told Innocent that I wanted a life-size cake made in my resemblance - as I would look on my wedding day. He gave his consent without reservations." 

Initially Chidi wanted giant cakes made of both her and Innocent, 35, but the bakers, 'Absolutely Edible Cakes', didn't have enough time before the big day. 

It took five weeks to make the cake of Chidi - with the cake itself butterscotch and the body, head and arms made from polymer clay - after she supplied them with photographs of herself wearing the dress. 

Given its size, there was plenty to go round the guests at the ceremony last September. 

"We had over 500 guests and even after we had dished it out there was still plenty left," recalls Chidi. "We brought the rest of it home and a week later it was all gone."


----------



## frocher (Jan 10, 2008)

....


----------



## macBARBIE (Jan 16, 2008)

omg i wonder how much she paid for that cake!!!!!!!!!!! that's so crazy! well..it's a cool idea---but i dont know about a wedding..seems kinda tacky to me...


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats so stupid. I think wedding cakes are suppost to be elegant and something the bride & GROOM wants!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 17, 2008)

I would love to have a food fight with that cake... rip off her arm (cake arm) and punch her in the head (real head)


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 17, 2008)

awww thats mean, yet funny!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 17, 2008)

obviously she doesn't get eaten enough....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(oh I know, so vulgar )


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 17, 2008)

oh my....lol


----------



## Brie (Jan 17, 2008)

I saw this about a week back on another forum i visit. My reaction is still the same, "what a waste of money!". I just don't get it. I personally think she must love herself to death to even contemplate that one. But hey she made it into world wide news huh.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 

 
_obviously she doesn't get eaten enough....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(oh I know, so vulgar )_

 
Ohh I love it ahhaha

...his name IS Innocent, so... you may be right!


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_I would love to have a food fight with that cake... rip off her arm (cake arm) and punch her in the head (real head)_

 
Lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dlisted featured it in their caption contest (read: public pisstake) a while ago:

The CAPTION THIS Contest WINNER For October 23rd!!! | Dlisted


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 18, 2008)

it's great, hahaha. just what every lady wants on her beautiful wedding day - a drag replica made from icing!


----------

